# State specific engineering job (networking) forum



## ironman (Sep 7, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are state specific and completely seperate job networking forums? I am wondering if I should create one and put the link on my buisness card because I do not see any when I do a google search, of course that could just be a matter of not being able to get a good domain name. Linked in is just ok since you can only really network with people you know and the site makes it very onerous to connect to people that you dont know who may have an actual opening.


----------



## benbo (Sep 7, 2010)

How about fattymoney.com?


----------



## ironman (Sep 7, 2010)

benbo said:


> How about fattymoney.com?


I wonder if that is taken? If you know of already existing forums let me know, if not I will likely end up creating one for my state/region. Would you participate on a fatty money networking state specific forum?


----------



## Sschell (Sep 7, 2010)

sounds oddly familiar...


----------



## benbo (Sep 7, 2010)

ironman said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> > How about fattymoney.com?
> ...


Of course. Although I already make fatty money. But there is always fattier money out there.


----------



## ironman (Sep 7, 2010)

benbo said:


> ironman said:
> 
> 
> > benbo said:
> ...


Thats my thoughts exactly, people say I make good money for the fact that I work so little but you always have to be looking.


----------



## benbo (Sep 7, 2010)

^^Yep, my wallet should be on Atkins, but I want to see it on the "Biggest Loser."


----------



## Bob Engineer (Jan 22, 2011)

benbo said:


> How about fattymoney.com?


hope no scam....


----------

